# MSG Pillar Bars need to go!



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've seen them all season and want to know why when there are replays of games, more specifically NY Ranger games, we get these cheesy sea blue/black pillar bars on the left and right sides of the screen?

All of these Ranger games are and were recorded in HD. Most of the MSG commercials are recorded in HD. Yet the ONLY TIME we have a FULL SCREEN HD picture is when the game is live for those 2.5-3 hours. 

WHY do we have to have these rediculous pillar bars? They are so completely annoying and they take away from the picture. 

There is no need for them. Watch the commercials. There will be a slice of a picture where the "ticker" goes on the bottom of the screen ... when a MSG commercial comes on, you can clearly see that the commercial is in HD and is full screen because the ticker area is removed but the stupid pillar bars are still there, but they dont cover the entire area.

I am just tired of coming home from work to watch replays of games and seeing these pillar bars.

I want some answers!

They need to go!

Who can this request be forwarded to so that the situation can be looked at and be in agreement that they are unnecessary??


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

This sounds like a question for MSG network. I don't think it has anything to do with Directv.
How do you know the games are being recorded in HD? Maybe it's just the live broadcast in HD.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

They probably don't have the equipment to playback prerecorded HD yet, or don't have it setup yet. Live feeds are completely different to broadcast than prerecorded stuff.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread Moved, as this isn't a DirecTV issue... it is a broadcast issue


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thread Moved, as this isn't a DirecTV issue... it is a broadcast issue


That's fine that it's moved. But still doesn't answer my questions as to who to contact to get this taken care of.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kryscio23 said:


> That's fine that it's moved. But still doesn't answer my questions as to who to contact to get this taken care of.


MSG, they are the ones pre-matting it to 16:9 with the bars


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I think MSG leaves those blue/black bars up there to let you know you are watching the program on the MSG HD channel, although the video right then is only 4:3. I know exactly what you are talking about, as I see this often during commercials during Rangers games or if showing a shot from a non- 16:9 (HD) source. It doesn't bother me, personally, since it is often just for a commercial break or for a few minutes. As long as the game or program itself is in HD, that's what I care more about.

Go back to some threads from November and before.. many, many people were complaining because we eagerly wanted MSG HD and FSN NY HD and D* didn't provide these channels. We were 'promised' them in Sept 2007, but that didn't happen. We got these on 5 Dec 2007, which was a great day for NY Sports Fans. I'm just happy we now have MSG HD and FSN NY HD (not called MSG+ HD).

If it bugs you enough, call or email MSG Network.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

MSG


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about, as I see this often during commercials during Rangers games or if showing a shot from a non- 16:9 (HD) source.


Really, it does bug me because I KNOW that the game was originally shot in HD so why can't the replay be presented that way as well?

Do you see what I mean when watching a replay of a game ... when they go to commercial ... and the ticker goes away ... the pillar bars come up short of the bottom of the screen and you can then see the rest of the commercial back there. You know it fills the whole screen but they won't let us see it. I understand when the bars are there for a NON-HD program, but not when the game was originally shot in HD. There's no need for them there, and that bugs me.

I work at night and miss a lot of live games so when I come home and want to watch the replay, I am stuck with the pillar bars and they are just plain annoying.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Get a DVR and record your games. Thay way you have your own HD replay and can skip the commericals too.


----------

